# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  žتــــعال وتـــعلم مـــعي بطــريقه حــلوهž

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الـســلام عليـكـم..* 
*كيفكم ؟؟ اخباركم؟؟* 
*المهم انا جبت اليوم لكم موضوع حلو ومضحك ومفيد..* 

*طبعاً قازعجونا في اللغه وهي سهله بس المشكله في المعلم, فقع روسنا بالقواعد والفاعل والمنصوب والناصب والحرامي*  
*بس ولا يهمكم يلا تعلمو واني بعد اتعلم لاني مفهيه فيه كووح* 
*افرض واحد ضربك على مصبعك بقوه وش بتقول : اي اي اي ,,,,, لاتسوي نفسك ذكي وتقول اح ,,لأن الضربه قويه لازم اي اي اي ,,,,* 
*i = معنها = انا*  
*هل تحب جبنة بوك= لاحظ بوك بس نوع فاخر +بوك= book = كتاب* 
*هل تحب الكت كات= لاحظ كات بس نوع بناتي فاخر+كات=cat =قط >>> جعله يمشخكم*
*هل تحب شاي= لاحظ شاي = shy = خجول <<<<<< يعني تقدار تقول : i'm shy <<<<<<<<< انا خجول*  
*وانتي واقفه تطالعين المرايه ,,,, فار مر ,,, تحت رجولك ماذا يحدث,,,, بتصير مشاكل كبيره ,,, ليش كذا ؟* 
*الجواب: فار مر* 
*فار مر ,,,, معنها مزارع ,,,,, ككك; farmer <<<< مزارع* 

*من مايعرف الرئيس الأرهابي ( بوش ) بوش -بوش = push = يدفع _يعني = يدف = وتلاحضونها على الأبواب*  
*يعني تقدار تقول= ادفع الباب او دف الباب = push the door = بوش ذا دور* 
*كلمه ثانيه:واحد يقولك: كيل تفاح تصير قوي_ كيل برتقال _كيل موز*  
*لاحظ ( كيل ) كيل -كيل = تعني = يقتل او اقتل = kill* 
*مثال = اقتلني = كيل مي = kill meاو= اقتله = كيل هيم= kill him* 
*كلمه ثانيه:* 
*واحد يطق الباب وش تقوله: اكيد تقول ( مين) مين مين مين*
*mean = مين = تعني = معنى = او قصد = كأنك تسئل وش معنى كلامك او وش قصدك* 
*مثال: تسئل واحد وش قصدك ؟ what do you mean = وات دو يو مين* 
*كلمه ثانيه:* 

*وعلى فكره كلمة = com الي تشفونها في الرابط = تعني = شركه = وهي اختصار كلمة = company*  
*تسمعون البزر يقول الى امه : ماما يالله قوه البيت = قوه قوه = ياقليب قليبوه* 
*المهم واضح معنها لكم :*
*go = كوه = قوه* 
*يالله نروح= let is go = ليتس قوه*  


*كف = فيه احد ما جاه كف على وجه ؟ انا بصراحه تصفقت لين دخت*  
*كف= معنها = كحه . كف = cough تقدار تقول= i have cough = اي هاف كف = انا عندي كحه او سعال*  
*مذر كير = من مافيه من البنات مايعرف مذر كير = طبعا نوضحها للشباب = هذي ماركه تهتم بملابس الأطفال او اسم*  
*محلات تهتم بملابس الأطفال تشفونها دائما بلأسواق ( دعايه مجانيه ) يالله بسيطه ,المهم*  
*مذر كير= عباره عن كلمتين دائما النساء ينطقونها ومايدرون انهم يتحدثون الأنجليزيه بطلاقه , نقسم الكلمتين*  
*مذر = ام +ماما +امي= الي تبون تسمونها= مثال / هذه امي = this is my mother = ذس از ماي مذر*  
*كير= عنايه= او اهتمام او يهتم او يحرص= care = كير = مثال/ انا اهتم فيك = i care about you = اي كير اباوت يو*  
*انا اهتم = i care = اي كير*  
*باوار هورس = مشروب الطاقه المعروف موجود في السوبرماركت = لو تلاحظون عليه رسمة حصان*  
*هورس = حصان = horse باوار= قوه =power*  
*ركزوا معي في تركيب الجمله = انا عندي حصان = i have horse =*  
*لاحظوا = i have = متكرره , i have = انا عندي*
*يعني حطها في بداية الجمله وحط اي شي عندك = مثال / سياره + كتاب + اي شي = i have a car = انا عندي سياره*  
*الرئيس الأمريكي السابق ( بيل كلينتون )*  
*بيل + bill = فاتورة = يعني وانت في المطعم تبي الفاتوره تقول= عطني الفاتوره = give me the bill = قيف مي ذا بيل* 
*او تقول = بيل بليز = فاتوره لو سمحت = اهم شي تدبر عمرك*  
*بلوتوث = واواواواو* 
*bluetooth = معروفه مايبي لها طقة عصاة , بس اللي كثيرين مايعرفونه انه وش معنها ؟*
*بلوتوث تعني = الناب الأزرق = او لو حبيتوا نقول الضرس الأزرق ماشي,*
*بلو= blue = ازرق* 
*توث= tooth =الناب او الضرس*  



*هذا الحرف وشلون تنطقونه ( T ) = تي صح = تي ,تي , تي= معنها = شاهي = t ea = تي*  
*سيف = سيف معروف اذا بغيت ترقص في العرضه مع الشيوخ لازم تجيب معك سيف وتنتبه لاتخبط الي جمبك*  
*سيف= save = يحفظ او يحمي او ينقذ = يعني تقدار تقول: احمني او انقذني = save me او احفظ المعلومات = save it او احفظ الصوره =save the picture = سيف ذا بيكتشر*  
*فار = مخلوق نذل يصعب مسكه الى اذا جبت له قطو لأن القطو رجال ومايخاف اما نحن الرجال الله يخلف علينا والله ننحاش وتوصل انه ننقل من الحي كله ونترك له البيت ملعون الوالدين* 
*فار= far = معنها = بعيد = تقدار تقول = انت بعيد مره = u are so far = يو ار سو ( فار) = so = تعني جدا ,مثل very* 
*يعني تقدار تقول= u are very far =يو ار فيري فار = على ￹FPRIVATE "TYPE=PICT;ALT=" م*  
*ني = اللحم ني او الدجاج مو مستوي ني* 
*ني= knee = معنها = ركبه*  
*بس ماعليكم من حرف الكاف في بداية الكلمه ماينطق =k nee = تنطق = ني*  
*كان = ( كان) ياما( كان) في قديم الزمان تركي وا م كشه , بس ( كان ) فيه ام القنازع وخربت عليهم* 
*كان = CAN = يستطيع او يقدر = انا استطيع = I CAN*  
*ممكن يكون معنها اسم بمعنى = علبه او صفيحه = يعني علبة البيبسي تسمى كان لأن فيه فرق بين العلبه والقزازه*  

*ها ان شاءالله استمتعوا برحلتنا في عالم الانجليزي ..* 
*للعلم منقول..*
*تحياتي*
*..الضحكة البريئه..*

----------


## كبرياء

*موضووع جداااااااااا رااااائع يسلمووو ضحوكه على التبسيط الحلو* 

*ولاعدمنا جديدكـ المميز* 

*تقبلي تحيااتي* 

*كبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريااء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الأروع هو وجودكِ بين صفحتي*
*تسلمين يالغلا ع الرد*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله اور مرة ادخل منتدى اللغات 
وهذه أول صفحة افتحها عجبتني واجد اتفيد وتسلي والله 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Nymph

بصراحة تسلمي على الموضوع حلو ويثبت في العقل

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمولي يالغوالي ع الرد*
*عطاكم ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------

